# Monthly pass for trains and buses in sydney



## Jayanthkumar (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you please let me know how much it will cost to buy monthly pass for buses and trains in sydney? Where to obtain those passes?

Thanks.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

There are _MyMulti_ (for train, bus, ferry and light rail) or dedicated _MyBus, MyTrain_ or _MyFerry_ tickets, which you can buy for a week, month, quarter or year. Costs depend on where you live or more accurately how many zones (and modes of transport) you cover. 

More information: MyMulti - tickets | transportnsw.info

The Opal card is another option, which you can consider depending on your usage patterns.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a train pass from Hornsby to City and its $151 for the month.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I have MyMulti weekly and it costs 54 dollars.


----------

